# The great hazing debate.



## unleashedfury (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm sure unless your living under a rock. or in a hut in the wilderness somewhere You have seen the Jonathan Martin, of the Miami Dolphins hazing story where he flipped out in the team cafeteria and left. to seek medical treatment

I know for a fact we all have the hazing of the new guys but when does enough become enough. the weekend crews that I'm a part of often referred to as the "Zoo Crew" we still play pranks on each other nothing harsh

But what do you think the limit of hazing is? Wheres the drawing line?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 6, 2013)

In today's protectionist society, the line gets drawn whenever somebody, somewhere, may possibly get their feelings hurt.

Now if you are asking where the line should be drawn, that's different.


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 6, 2013)

I use the general rule " If the roles were reversed would I be okay with this prank". that said my partner and I prank each other non stop.

its all fun and games until the supervisor gets called. we don't mess with each others property, do anything that can injure someone, or anything the public would think is irresponsible.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2013)

I know for a fact that, between USAF, two private ambulance companies, an overseas EMS contractor experience (Afghanistan), a first-aid support company and CERT, I have never been hazed. One moron decided to try it single-hamded and he was out (Guard) within three drills.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Nov 6, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> I know for a fact we all have the hazing of the new guys



You know this for a fact? Really? Never been hazed. Never participated. Would never allow it around me. Harmless pranks are different, but hazing is bullying.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2013)

...and pranks are edgy, as is any sort of humor in EMS.





nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

I worked at one company where there was pretty significant hazing of new employees, i.e. not being allowed to sit until 5 pm, doing all the cooking/cleaning, general pranks…  But after the first few months it would taper off.  It was sort of a "right of passage" ritual where you had to prove you could tolerate us and you wouldn't go running to tell on us if you got your feelings hurt.  If you passed you were "in the club" and it was all buddy buddy after that.  

The company I work for now is a lot stricter about any hazing.  There's some good natured joking and occasional snide remarks about new guys, but that's about all they allow.  Pranks just don't happen and I imagine that most people would get a write up if they started pulling any practical jokes.  

Where I'm at now is definitely a more professional organization, but I still miss the camaraderie of the other group.  Seemed like we bonded better and had more fun...


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 6, 2013)

There's a very subtle line between "breaking in a rookie" and hazing, which is truly harassment.  I think it's important for everyone involved to keep it basically professional, with emphasis on developing skills or mindset needed, and not just being an *** because you can.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 6, 2013)

I believe I used the words "hazing" and "pranks" interchangeably here. 

My bad. 

I meant more of we all do some sort of practical joking to some extent I am sure it makes the day go by a little bit. But when is enough enough? 

Like I said the 6 person crew that covers the weekends is 4 guys 2 gals. we are a pretty tight knit crew, We pull some harmless jokes and stabs at each other but when one of us is in a pinch any of the other will step in and help out. 

We actually had a "surprise" birthday for the one girl on sunday when she showed up. and of course the teasing about age came about. I'm just happy I'm in the middle vs. the youngest or oldest.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 6, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> I believe I used the words "hazing" and "pranks" interchangeably here.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> ...



I view "hazing" as harassment, meanness for the sake of indoctrination, or maybe just because you can.

Pranking, however, can be fun, but has it's limits.  Leave a fake spider under my covers?  That's cute and funny.  Dump flour on my uniform when I'm headed out on a call?  Not so much.  It's all in how it effects us doing the job.  I enjoy a good prank war.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 6, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I view "hazing" as harassment, meanness for the sake of indoctrination, or maybe just because you can.
> 
> Pranking, however, can be fun, but has it's limits.  Leave a fake spider under my covers?  That's cute and funny.  Dump flour on my uniform when I'm headed out on a call?  Not so much.  It's all in how it effects us doing the job.  I enjoy a good prank war.



That has been done, My mother had a remote controlled spider thing that looked 100% authentic for Halloween last year. I took it to work and placed it in the bunk room where I found out my partner has a severe arachnophobia. It was hilarious for about a minute till she pretended to have an anxiety attack. 

So I guess she won that round


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 6, 2013)

I once got a realistic looking rubber bat as a 'prize' in a contest. I decided to hang it from the ceiling in such a way that if you opened the door all the way it would 'swoop' down just above your head. My roommate shrieked when she opened the door, and then laughed when she saw the string, and the bat stayed put for a couple months to 'catch' other people opening the door.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 7, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> I believe I used the words "hazing" and "pranks" interchangeably here.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> I meant more of we all do some sort of practical joking to some extent I am sure it makes the day go by a little bit. But when is enough enough?



Legally, "zero" is enough. When you are on the witness stand, the message will come through loud and clear that there is never time to share a joke, pull a prank, etc. 

The basis of hazing or initiations is to make the subject uncomfortable and embarrassed, and to force them into a socially inferior role. This can be formative to your entire career, certainly your tenure at that company and with those workers. It is a denial of a safe and professional workplace. If you dig, wherever there is this sort of BS you will find cases where people quit, are injured, etc.

My take on companies which condone hazing is: do not work for them.


----------

